# Steamordner verschieben



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Moin,

da ich meinen Steam schlauerweise in C gepackt habe ist jetzt der Teil der HDD total voll.
Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob man den Steam ordner ohne die Spielstände zu verlieren einfach auf D verschieben kann

MfG


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*

2min Google: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*

ich hatte auf Erwahrungswerte gehofft und Skyrim nutzt die Cloud doch nicht,

das es auf der Steam Hp steht war mir klar.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*



turbosnake schrieb:


> (...)


 Skyrim hat die Savegames in Users/Dokumente/My Games/Skyrim.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*

Also muss ich die nicht verschieben?
Ist ja ein allgemeiner Ordner.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also muss ich die nicht verschieben?
> Ist ja ein allgemeiner Ordner.


 Ja, natürlich 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*

Atm Updatet sich Steam.

Ich lasse die Downloads jetzt einfach laufen, wenn ich in der Schule bin.


----------



## kiol (27. November 2011)

*AW: Steamordner verschieben.*

Ich hab ne ähnliche Frage zum Thema Spiele verchieben und zwar hab ich mir beim Steam Herbst Sale gestern die Gta IV komplett Edition (32gb) geholt. Das Spiel hab ich mir noch nicht runtergeladen. Mein Problem jetzt ist das mein Gaming pc bei meiner Mutter habe aber ich hab bei ihr keine Innternet Flat und 32 gb runterladen würde ziemlich teuer weden. Meine Frage jetzt ist ob ich bei meinen Vater (hat I-net flat) das Spiel runterladen kann auf einen USB Stick schiebe und auf meinen Gaming pc schieben kann
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Oromus (27. November 2011)

Klar mach einfach ein Backup. Dann kannste das hinnehmen wohin du willst.


----------



## andyw1228 (6. Januar 2012)

Es gibt eine elegante Methode seine Steam-Spiele auf mehrere Ordner/HDs zu verteilen. 
Bei mir ist die Platte wo Steam installiert ist fast voll und ich habe woanders noch Platz, also wollte ich nicht den gesamten Steam-Ordner (160GB) verschiebe- dann wäre die eine halb leer und dafür die andere voll.
Es gibt in Windows7 und Vista (bei XP bin ich mir nicht sicher) die Möglichkeit Hardlinks zu erstellen. Ich habe nun einfach ein paar große Ordner (z.B. C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\rage) auf einen andere Platte kopiert, bzw verschoben. Damit Steam nun an der anderen Stelle sucht muss man in meinem Beispiel einfach folgendes eingeben:

mklink /j "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\rage" "e:\Steam\Rage"

Der Befehl erzeugt ein Hardlink im Ordner c:\...\common auf e:\Steam\Rage
Windows selbst nutzt das auch, um verschieden lokalisierte Ordner zu erzeugen. Damit kann man sein Steam-Ordner schön verteilen.


----------

